# Can Enhanced Autopilot be added after purchase



## siegersallee (1 mo ago)

Now, that Tesla has lowered prices, I can get a MYLR for under the $55K cap set by the IRS to qualify for the tax credit. But to do that I cannot order the Enhance Autopilot at the time of the vehicle purchase.

So, if I purchase with just Autopilot, can I add Enhanced Autopilot to the car at a later date?

Thanks for your time to answer...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, you can purchase such upgrades from the Tesla app.
I don't know if it's still true, but in the past such upgrades would cost a little more if added after the vehicle is purchased.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@siegersallee Tesla is stating that those price caps exclude software. I would like to see that written in the tax bill or IRS regulations, as it surprised me. But yes, you could buy EAP for $6k either with the car or after you get the car. The downside of afterwards is that Tesla can change the price any time, so there is no guarantee. With the purchase also allows it to be rolled into financing, if applicable.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Yes, but at that time you have to pay in full as opposed to rolling into your loan


----------



## siegersallee (1 mo ago)

Bigriver said:


> @siegersallee Tesla is stating that those price caps exclude software. I would like to see that written in the tax bill or IRS regulations, as it surprised me. But yes, you could buy EAP for $6k either with the car or after you get the car. The downside of afterwards is that Tesla can change the price any time, so there is no guarantee. With the purchase also allows it to be rolled into financing, if applicable.
> View attachment 46315


Hi Bigriver,
That information is certainly encouraging.
Could you post a link to it as I cannot find it anywhere on tesla.com.

I have found the same information in many places on the web; but, nothing from the IRS stating that software enhancements (Enhanced Autopilot) is not considered with respect to vehicle purchase price.

Many Thanks.


----------



## ck27 (1 d ago)

If you are purchasing in California, it is best to wait to purchase any software upgrades. If you include FSD or any variation at the time of taking delivery, those charges would be considered a part of the vehicle and subject to sales tax. If you add it as an upgrade later, it will not be subject to tax as the software is not considered a transfer of tangible personal property.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

siegersallee said:


> Could you post a link to it as I cannot find it anywhere on tesla.com.


My screen shot was just from the “see details” link about the tax credit when you go to configure a car at Tesla.com.








Design Your Model Y | Tesla


Design and order your Tesla Model Y, the car of the future.




www.tesla.com


----------

